# Kioti lights



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

can anyone help with this ? I have tail lights but no head light or flasher .all fuses are good can hear relay come on for flashers but will not come on. thanks ken


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

can anyone help with this ? I have tail lights but no head light or flasher .all fuses are good can hear relay come on for flashers but will not come on. thanks ken


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I take it you mean Kioti ?, what model?, need to find a wiring diagram to trace the paths.


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

FredM said:


> I take it you mean Kioti ?, what model?, need to find a wiring diagram to trace the paths.


Yes it a ck3510.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I cannot find a wiring diagram, I would suggest you check wiring connections, relays, as headlights could be relay controlled.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Kenswelder. Have you had a look to see if some wires were chewed or have become disconnected? This has been a horrible year for mice in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

Kenswelder said:


> Yes it a ck3510.


I was told it is my light switch .


FredM said:


> I cannot find a wiring diagram, I would suggest you check wiring connections, relays, as headlights could be relay controlled.


 Fred m thanks for you help . I will be checking it all out .


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

yes I have and i will be doing more checking . I was told it could be my light switch .but i will be looking in to it deeper. thank you for your help. ken


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

Were the lights working before? Did you do anything to the Tractor? Were you working it hard or did you put a charger on it or alter it in any way?

I'm with Fred M. Check your relays and plugs especially. Then look for a bad ground somwhere.

Good luck on your kitio


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes all I have done is wash the mud off. The next time I put the lights on it blow the fuse. I replace the fuse and still no lights.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You have a electrical short in the wiring, have you checked the replaced fuse to see if it had blown again?.

I did find a sorta wiring diagram, wasn't sure if this was for your tractor, I'll see if I can find it again and attach to this post.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Kenswelder said:


> yes I have and i will be doing more checking . I was told it could be my light switch .but i will be looking in to it deeper. thank you for your help. ken



Can't be just your light switch since the headlights and the hazard flashers use two different switches on the CK 10 series models......How old is the tractor?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You could have water in the headlight/hazard switch if this is a combination switch, this will create a short and blow fuses, seeing that you have hosed the machine down, try some dewatering fluid in the switch, you may have to remove the switch and try and get the fluid in from the top end, or you could carefully use a hair dryer to warm the switch up and dry it out if this is the problem.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

pogobill said:


> Hello Kenswelder. Have you had a look to see if some wires were chewed or have become disconnected? This has been a horrible year for mice in my neck of the woods!


Lost my headlights a few years back on my tractor
Wire harness was chewed off near the grill area.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> You could have water in the headlight/hazard switch if this is a combination switch, this will create a short and blow fuses, seeing that you have hosed the machine down, try some dewatering fluid in the switch, you may have to remove the switch and try and get the fluid in from the top end, or you could carefully use a hair dryer to warm the switch up and dry it out if this is the problem.



Not a combination switch on the tractor......The headlight and turn signals are on the same switch but the hazard lights are a different switch located on the opposite side of the dash.....He has the same model Kioti that I do....


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

I will be looking at it tomorrow to see what it is. I think it in the switch .I just need time to check it out . Thanks for your help .I So I post what I find.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Kenswelder said:


> I will be looking at it tomorrow to see what it is. I think it in the switch .I just need time to check it out . Thanks for your help .I So I post what I find.



You think that it is in both switches? Unless yours is different then mine you have separate switches for the headlights and the hazard lights....I honestly think that you have a wiring problem not a switch problem.....Possibly a grounding problem...


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks i am go to check it out tomorrow


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

unsquidly said:


> Not a combination switch on the tractor......The headlight and turn signals are on the same switch but the hazard lights are a different switch located on the opposite side of the dash.....He has the same model Kioti that I do....


Sorry, I meant turn signal and headlight combo switch, seems hazard got there by mistake.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

unsquidly said:


> You think that it is in both switches? Unless yours is different then mine you have separate switches for the headlights and the hazard lights....I honestly think that you have a wiring problem not a switch problem.....Possibly a grounding problem...





Kenswelder said:


> Yes all I have done is wash the mud off. The next time I put the lights on it blow the fuse. I replace the fuse and still no lights.


It appears that the lights were working prior to washing from what the OP quoted and that is what I have based my assumption on, and you could be right Squid with a bad ground.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> It appears that the lights were working prior to washing from what the OP quoted and that is what I have based my assumption on, and you could be right Squid with a bad ground.



If he used a pressure washer and was under the hood spraying back against the firewall he could have gotten water behind the firewall and up under the dash or knocked a chassis ground off......If his is an open station, I really doubt that his switches went bad...Like I have said, unless he has a different CK3510 then I do, he would have to have two switches bad for it to be switches.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Hello Kenswelder. Have you had a look to see if some wires were chewed or have become disconnected? This has been a horrible year for mice in my neck of the woods!


Must be why our barn cats are getting so plump. Mice must be high protein....lol


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

unsquidly said:


> If he used a pressure washer and was under the hood spraying back against the firewall he could have gotten water behind the firewall and up under the dash or knocked a chassis ground off......If his is an open station, I really doubt that his switches went bad...Like I have said, unless he has a different CK3510 then I do, he would have to have two switches bad for it to be switches.....


Righto!! you have the floor.


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> If he used a pressure washer and was under the hood spraying back against the firewall he could have gotten water behind the firewall and up under the dash or knocked a chassis ground off......


Nobody asked but I'm gonna jump in here, anyway.......

I never, not ever, never wash the engine compartment on anything. If I ever go to look at a used car (it would be rare for me to do that) I would NOT want to see a clean engine compartment. Too many fuses and electrical connections, plus, I don't know what got washed away..... Coolant, oil, PS or brake fluid... I wanna see it au naturale.

As usual, YMMV


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Me, I'm the opposite interestingly. My engines on all my equipment are kept spotless is are the rest of the sheet metal (on everything) but, on a modern tractor or vehicle, most every electrical connection terminates in a 'Molex' connector or locked together pin connectors that are mostly moisture proof anyway and I have a habit of separating them and applying di-electric grease to them which further prevents any water intrusion. I've never has one electrical failure ever on either of my tractors. I've has electrical component failures but not wiring failures. Had to replace one multi function (lights, flasher and horn switch because it failed but that was it. I keep all of them clean and tidy. That way I can see if a leak develops or something appears to have failed.

That probably don't apply to old tractors but even an old tractor employs 2 part interlocking connectors but probably not industry standard Molex style connectors that usually have rubber 'o ring' seals that exclude dirt and moisture ingress anyway. I'd say you have rodent chewed wiring somewhere or a bare wire or a failed wire and tractor wiring harnesses aren't that complex in the first place. I'd be tracing wires and checking continuity with a multi meter and checking various switches. Not that complex at all really. Even a simple 12 volt test lamp works and you don't need a degree in electrical engineering to use a multimeter and they are cheap to purchase.


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

We had between 3 and 5 Car Lots on our customer list. Ones we did work for at a slightly reduced rate. When I say we, I mean my Brother's Mechanic shop. I was there almost as much as he was.

The Car Lots can't afford real mechanics, just grease monkeys, etc. They don't have enough work for them. Not like a Dealership.

Car lots are unique in that they don't buy batteries for their cars. Ever. They just let them sit until they need to start them for a custie and jump start them. Which is not all that good for computers regardless of what you've been told.

They also need to keep their cars clean and the way they do that is to pressure wash them. They're not gonna send them through a bikini car wash every time they need washed. Which is often.

When they come in from a OEM Dealer (trade-ins they don't want) or from Auction, they also need to be spruced up. Pressure Wash the Engine Bay, even the trunk and interior if it needs it.

Replaced a lot of computers and did a lot of electrical work on those guys' cars.

I have two friends that are mechanics. Good ones. Serious professionals. One is a regular mechanic with 40 years of experience the other is a diesel mechanic with 20 years experience. One owns his shop (6 bays, 4 mechanics) the other is an employee.

Both will have a coronary if you suggest pressure washing the engine bay on -- Anything. Had a buddy (sort of) that had a nice Ulta Glide. Real nice. He would take it to the Hardly Dangerous Dealership 2 - 4 times a Month depending on riding weather (which is a lot down here in S Florida) for them to clean it. They use a pressure washer. I warned him; he poo-poohed me. The young lady that does that is a sight to behold. She actually does wear a bikini most of the time. Not when it's cool/cold. I think she makes more than the GM. 4cereal

He had to have the wheel bearings front and back replaced. At his expense. Which isn't cheap on a big motorsickle.

pressure washing

I'm not trying to tell anybody what they should do, I'm just passing along things I've learned over the years. I could be wrong. YMMV


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There may be a possibility that moisture got into the switch other than pressure washing. Water is nasty in regards to it finding it's way into anything, if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> There may be a possibility that moisture got into the switch other than pressure washing. Water is nasty in regards to it finding it's way into anything, if the opportunity presents itself.


Worse than mice in the barn????


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Worse? Worse than water running down the outside of my sewer vent pipe and oozing into the wife's bathroom, under the baseboards, causing the man to peel the baseboards off and cut out drywall, pull out wet insulation and then climb up on the roof and caulk around the vent stack boot where it lifted off the steel roof and let water in kinda worse! If you know what I mean! LOL


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Worse. I don't do that stuff. I call the contractor that takes care of my rentals and pay him to do it. Home repair and me don't get along at all, IOW, I hate it. Bad enough replacing a faucet. 

I just cleaned and greased the NH 450 round bailer for it's trip to the dealer. I said goodbye and good riddance. It will not run 52 over the edge net no matter what I do with it. Tired of fighting with it so it got traded in. Less than 500 bales total on it too. 
Not bad here, got to 50. Tomorrow, more rain. Yuk


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Tumblindown said:


> I'm not trying to tell anybody what they should do, I'm just passing along things I've learned over the years. I could be wrong. YMMV


You mean a Hardley Davidson. Conglomeration of parts made everywhere. My 4 bikes all have sealed bearings on both ends. No Hardleys here, All Brit bikes.


----------

